# Filter Baskets (free)



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

I upgraded to a gaggia classic from a delonghi about a week ago (and am very happy I did so). Anyway, while trying to find out about filter baskets I decided to email Phillips saying how a £200 quality machine should really come with unpressurised baskets as standard.

I asked for some to be sent to me and gave my address etc and in the post this morning they turned up! I thought it was a bit of a long shot, so am very pleased with their customer service.

It has only saved me a tenner but still, that can now go onto a decent tamper!


----------



## gazza666 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have just bought a gaggia clasic come today have also sent for a basket which I am waiting for

I might give the customer services a ring to get one keep as spare

thanks


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow....I could do with an unpressurised one....might give that a go who exactly did you contact?


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

I went on the Phillips website, found the customer service part and filled out an email form on the website.

I presumed it wouldn't go anywhere as I didn't get a reply!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

well fingers crossed!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

no luck for me



> Thank you for contacting Philips.
> 
> Regarding your query, below you will find the number to our spare part and accessories supplier as I am sure they can help.
> 
> ...


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

How odd. Maybe I just got lucky. I was quite adamant that as I had just purchased a quality £200 machine I didn't expect sub standard filter baskets. Could be worth giving them a ring as a last throw of the dice...



HDAV said:


> no luck for me


----------



## Newtocoffee (Feb 12, 2013)

Do you still have the email you, might try my luck


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Newtocoffee said:


> Do you still have the email you, might try my luck


Unfortunately not as I used their web based form. I have a friend who phoned up a month or so before my email and got some sent out.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I had a voicemail from someone (rang while i was at work) but they didn't call back (like they said they would or leave a number)


----------



## oversleep (Nov 2, 2012)

It is a 'NO' for me after sending them an email. Philips however, direct me to purchase them separately.


----------

